# GPS nur bei Ortsänderung



## Gast2 (25. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

der *LocationListener *vom *GPS *reagiert nur auf Ortsänderung.
Das hat zu Folge, dass *wenn ich stehen bleibe*, keine neuen Daten eingespielt werden und ich entsprechend auf den alten Daten (mit z.B. auch alter Zeit) "hängen" bleibe.

Ist jemanden schon mal eine Möglichkeit über den Weg gelaufen, wie ich *trotz Ortswechsel GPS-Daten auffrischen* kann?

Wäre dankbar für pragmatische Hinweise! 
Frank


----------



## Stroker89 (25. Jan 2013)

Widerspricht sich das nicht? Wenn der LocationListener auf den Ortswechel reagiert dann hast du doch was du willst oder nicht?


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jan 2013)

Stroker89 hat gesagt.:


> Widerspricht sich das nicht?



Oh, ich habe mich verschrieben!

Ich will frische Daten *OHNE dass ich den Ort wechsle*!


----------



## Stroker89 (25. Jan 2013)

Aber was bringt das denn? Die Daten sind doch die selben wenn du dich IMMER NOCH am selben Ort befindest. Versteh nicht was du damit bezwecken willst.


----------



## Gast2 (26. Jan 2013)

Stroker89 hat gesagt.:


> Aber was bringt das denn?



Wenn man seit einer Weile keine neuen GPS-Daten erhalten hat, dann kann das zwei Gründe haben:
1.) man befindet sich noch am selben Ort oder
2.) man hat keinen GPS-Empfang
Ich möchte eben wissen, was von beiden der Fall ist.
Wenn ich zB. wenigstens die aktuelle GPS-Zeit bekäme, wäre das Problem gelöst.
(Und sieht schick aus.)


----------



## mjdv (27. Jan 2013)

Bist du dir da sicher? In der Funktion requestLocationUpdates gibt es doch einen Parameter minTime, der das Minimum des Zeit Intervalls zwischen zwei Updates fest legt. 

Stelle hier doch mal einen sehr kleinen Wert ein und schaue was passiert. (zB. 1000ms)


----------



## Gast2 (4. Feb 2013)

mjdv hat gesagt.:


> Stelle hier doch mal einen sehr kleinen Wert ein und schaue was passiert. (zB. 1000ms)


Das habe ich gemacht. Ich hatte es bereits auf 1000ms zu stehen. Aber das reicht nicht, um einen neuen Datensatz mit aktuellen Zeitstempel zu erhalten.

Frank


----------

